# Best radiator for MK1 Cabriolet (all stock) for dependable use...?



## enjoytheroad (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a 92 Cabriolet, all factory (w/AC) and use it on long trips and depend on it terribly. I have what seems to be a leak at the top bracket where the metal holds the radiator in place.

1.) Is this a common problem, or is there an easy fix for the wear in the plastic? (i fixed the hose, new clamp, etc. While it did obviously leak out at the hose, it's been properly fixed and doesn't now, but it still bubbles though the divet there on the radiator bracket where the puddle of green is.) 

2.) If I would get a new radiator, what would be the best radiator (regardless of price) to replace it with? I'd love something with extra cooling power (very long stands in traffic sometimes). The stock replacement from VW? Is there a racing or extra-quality or extra-capacity, etc... radiator that would be an upgrade...? I'm an old guy, and don't "performance drive", but like I said, anything that is an upgrade that would make the car better in situations is worthwhile to me.

3.) And lastly, I want to replace that hose going across the engine bay. Is that factory VW hose? I'd kind of like to keep it that type of hose, so if anyone knows where to get it, let me know...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Another stock replacement radiator will do just fine. A new radiator will be much more efficient that the old one since it will not have any buildup in it. And any hose will work just fine, look how long the pieces that are in it now have lasted.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

OK, without being able to stand there while the car is running or do my own checking, I would say that the hose you don't like is the cause of the leak. I don't really see any signs of leaking from the metal to plastic surfaces and I have never seen a leak caused by the metal tab used to hold the radiator in place. From the picture it looks like the hose might be leaking, spraying fluid towards the radiator and pooling in the slot pictured. The hose is no longer sold in the fabric covering as pictured (could still be some left in parts departments though) but as a solid black hose. The lenght is not critical and you can run it a little longer around the engine if you like.


----------



## enjoytheroad (Oct 6, 2011)

WaterWheels said:


> OK, without being able to stand there while the car is running or do my own checking, I would say that the hose you don't like is the cause of the leak. I don't really see any signs of leaking from the metal to plastic surfaces and I have never seen a leak caused by the metal tab used to hold the radiator in place. From the picture it looks like the hose might be leaking, spraying fluid towards the radiator and pooling in the slot pictured. The hose is no longer sold in the fabric covering as pictured (could still be some left in parts departments though) but as a solid black hose. The lenght is not critical and you can run it a little longer around the engine if you like.


Thanks! I will run the hose around the engine bay then, with a new black rubber hose. 

The problem persisted after I cut the hose and put it back on the radiator (after the photo you see there). There are bubbles coming from the low spot in the plastic mount, where that little green puddle is. If it's all within the plastic, you think I could put something in there for now to fix it...?


----------



## enjoytheroad (Oct 6, 2011)

I also just realized that a NOS radiator is $345 plus tax, and an aftermarket one on Ebay is $60 shipped. Any tips or brands to avoid on buying aftermarket? Dependability is important to me here....

Thanks!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

enjoytheroad said:


> The problem persisted after I cut the hose and put it back on the radiator (after the photo you see there). There are bubbles coming from the low spot in the plastic mount, where that little green puddle is.


Doubt you will be able to do some kind of quick patch job. If it is leaking from where the metal bracket sticks in you will be much safer with a replacement. Before you mount a replacement check the metal bracket for burrs and be sure it is holding the radiator firm. For you to get a leak in that spot the radiator has to be vibrating and/or a sharp spot on the metal. Of course it could have been just a defect that took some time to show too. I use cheap radiators from Ebay myself all the time with no problems. Heck, you could buy 4 or 5 of them and still not spend what one costs from VW.


----------



## enjoytheroad (Oct 6, 2011)

WaterWheels said:


> ........I use cheap radiators from Ebay myself all the time with no problems.



Thanks again! Knowing you've had good success with them makes me feel better about it, I think that's what I'm going to do.... Much appreciated!


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

get on www.germanautoparts.com

I just ordered mine from them last week, i cant remember the name but the quality has been superb. :thumbup:

my radiator ended up leaking in the exact same spots once the car warmed up a bit.


----------



## enjoytheroad (Oct 6, 2011)

x_GTI_x said:


> get on www.germanautoparts.com
> 
> I just ordered mine from them last week, i cant remember the name but the quality has been superb. :thumbup:
> 
> my radiator ended up leaking in the exact same spots once the car warmed up a bit.


 Yours leaked in the same spot? Was it all plastic around where it leaked, or did it fuse to metal? Was it from wear or did it overheat? I was suprised that mine leaded there, of all places.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

enjoytheroad said:


> Yours leaked in the same spot? Was it all plastic around where it leaked, or did it fuse to metal? Was it from wear or did it overheat? I was suprised that mine leaded there, of all places.


Well it was the original radiator with 175k on it, probably clogged as hell and those mount weren't in the best shape. So probably a combination of all these things and overheating issues along with a bad head gasket. I'm not sure of it was just plastic or metal underneath I'll check it out. 

Right now the engine is in pieces waiting for a new head and I'm currently rebuilding the bottom end so everything Cooling wise is being replaced. 

The one from GAP is good quality, and I'd probably trust the longevity of it compared to an eBay equivalent.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

The hose from the reservoir to the radiator looks to be in terrible condition -- replace it. That may be most of the problem. Get a length of suitable hose from an auto parts place and a couple of clamps -- one for each end of the hose.

My experience is that many VW radiators that fail leak at the sides where the aluminum is bonded to the plastic tank. I have never had issues with aftermarket VW radiators used as replacements after the OEM radiator has failed. I like to replace coolant hoses about every 75,000 miles or so just so one doesn't leak and leave me stranded someplace with no hope of getting a replacement for a few days. This is especially true of the water pump to water pipe hose that is tucked down in front of the engine. It is a moulded hose that has a different size on each end. And, come to think of it I have had to replace a few water pipes that have corroded and leaked. (The water pipe is a metal coolant pipe that extends across the front of the engine.) FR


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Fat Rabbit said:


> The hose from the reservoir to the radiator looks to be in terrible condition -- replace it. That may be most of the problem. Get a length of suitable hose from an auto parts place and a couple of clamps -- one for each end of the hose.
> 
> My experience is that many VW radiators that fail leak at the sides where the aluminum is bonded to the plastic tank. I have never had issues with aftermarket VW radiators used as replacements after the OEM radiator has failed. I like to replace coolant hoses about every 75,000 miles or so just so one doesn't leak and leave me stranded someplace with no hope of getting a replacement for a few days. This is especially true of the water pump to water pipe hose that is tucked down in front of the engine. It is a moulded hose that has a different size on each end. And, come to think of it I have had to replace a few water pipes that have corroded and leaked. (The water pipe is a metal coolant pipe that extends across the front of the engine.) FR


funny you should mention the water pump to water pipe hose (front of block) as This thing gave me a hard time when replacing it. 

I could see coolant build-up all around it yet the thing wouldnt budge from either end. :laugh:


----------

